# [SOLVED] Internet random disconnect?



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

Recently i have been having a problem with random disconnects/drop out of my internet, the strange thing is i am still able to be connected to msn and my xbox it is basically just my browsers are unable to connect to any websites during the time. I am currently on orange for my internet and have recently received a new router, i am was wondering whether it may be my norton security stopping internet access but i have recently changed the settings from auto to allow so that firefox is able to connect but there is no difference.

Here is the ipconfig/all as requested in the requirements:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Chris>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Chris-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-5D-26-23-2E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::90:14b9:9c10:f46f%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 16 August 2011 18:53:02
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 17 August 2011 18:53:03
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218112349
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-C8-C2-C3-00-1E-68-EE-6D-F9

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-EE-6D-F9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C67DAA6D-C5E9-440D-8D2A-4677F3C7510C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:3010:1cd9:fde5:cc98(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3010:1cd9:fde5:cc98%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Chris>

any help is appreciated


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Sure, Norton Security could be contributing to the problem. You could try temporarily disabling it as a test. Check your computer maker's website and see if there is an updated driver for your wireless network card. You could also check this sticky for info on running Xirus to see if you have interfering networks
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok i have run Xirrus and you can see the results in the attachment. The other thing i was saying about norton is i have never had any problems with it before and am unsure if it is norton why it is slowing the internet, the only thing i can think is because i have recently reinstalled windows and had to reinstall norton and this may have changed some settings. Also i have checked for new wireless drivers but have been unable to find any.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I'm not a fan of Norton at all, especially the internet security versions which contain a firewall. Which network name in the list is yours, Orange? There are a couple other networks running on channel 11 so you want to stay away from 11. See if you can configure your wireless to channel 6 or below. You can always keep changing the channel settings if things don't improve.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok i am unsure of how to change the channel, another thing is recently I lost all connection to the internet apart from msn and xbox. Also as i said before i have recently recieved a new router (netgear DGN1000) and i have a feeling this may also be causing problems as it seems to have a strict firewall so do you have any idea on how i can sort that


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Type 192.168.0.1 into your web browser, type in your user name and password and that will take you to your Netgear's setup page. You'll change the wireless channel somewhere under the Wireless Settings link. Download the manual for your router from Netgear's website for more details.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Hello,

Please completely remove your Norton, use this Removal Tool.

Inform us about your progress.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok the channel is now set to channel 6 is there anything else i can do, also i do not want to remove norton as i have had norton for a while and i have never encountered this problem before and i now have it configured how it used to be and so should not be a problem anymore


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

We've had issues in this Forums and the culprit is Norton, removing it resolves the issue.


NuFc Chris said:


> Ok the channel is now set to channel 6 is there anything else i can do, also i do not want to remove norton as i have had norton for a while and i have never encountered this problem before and i now have it configured how it used to be and so should not be a problem anymore


Some OP's do reinstall Norton back, you may do the same if the issue has been resolved.

Have you also updated your router's firmware to the latest?


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Yes the firmware is updated and the internet seems to be fine, but please leave this post open for a couple of days so i can be sure all problems are resolved


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Did you just update the firmware? Was it the wireless channel changing helped?


NuFc Chris said:


> Yes the firmware is updated and the internet seems to be fine, but please leave this post open for a couple of days so i can be sure all problems are resolved


No worries, pls. come back anytime and give us an update, good to hear the internet connection has stabilized...:grin:


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

The firmware was already updated it seemed to be changing the channel that has stabilized it, one other question on my router settings page i am getting 4.6mb download but when i test my connection on speedtest.net i never get that and recently i only got 2.6 even though it says i am still getting 4.6 anything that can be done to fix this


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

You may change the router's Wireless Mode. If it's on Mixed mode by default change it to N or B/G. Pls feel free to play around with the setting until you get the proper speed that you want.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Just to keep you updated, I have once again suffered a random internet disconnect this is the internet not the router as it is on all computers when I go onto the router status and connection status I get the message unable to connect the LCP. I reset the router which brought the internet back but it was slow and quickly disconnected again so I then decided to reconnect the old router and that has solved the problem ironically the older router receives a better connection. Anyway sorry to waste your time and thanks for the help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

No worries, thanks for the update.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Yep here's another update, sadly all changing my router has done is speed up my connection (obviously good) but last night the internet once again went off twice it automatically reconnects later or when i reset but it still gets quite annoying do you think i should ring orange up or could it another line problem


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Hi refer to post 13 have you set your router to b\g only as orange do not support n band communication at this time and have no plans to do so. 

They may have supplied you a router which is 802.11n but they don't actually support it and omitted that fact. Disconnections would be frequent.

Also if you are using a third party router rather than the livebox or other official orange router then the mtu on the router and computers or gaming rigs may need to be changed to 1492 which there official equipment uses.

The link gives you the settings for orange the Orange broadband settings | help & support | Orange UK


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Cyberman, he's using a Netgear b/g/n router and an Intel b/g/n wireless card. Orange won't have anything to do with the band/type of signal his computer uses to connect to the router.

NuFc Chris, you could try changing your router to use the slower "G" band as a test, but "N" is going to give you a faster connection. IMO, I would try changing your channel again.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I am actually using a orange livebox as I said in my last post I have changed my router back from the new netgear to the old livebox. I am still experiencing loss of the network and have changed the channel of the router, i think this is something to do with orange as it is not the computer losing connection to the router but the router losing the connection to the internet (as windows says no internet access).


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Chris, I would connect a computer directly to your modem -- bypass either router all together -- at least for a test. Yes, I'd also call Orange and see if they can find any problems on their end. If the problems continue when you'er connected directly to the modem, you could try a different PC and connect it directly to the modem. If the problem persists, I would say it has to be a modem or Orange issue.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok i will try that, it is worth pointing out that the router is not connected to the main BT socket as the old computer is not wireless i ave to keep the router there but i have had no problems in the past and also when the internet first went down connected it to the main socket but there was no difference.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*



NuFc Chris said:


> Ok i will try that, it is worth pointing out that the *router is not connected to the main BT socket*


I'm not really sure what that means. Might be a little loss in translation from UK to U.S. English :laugh:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

@NuFc Chris as you know the livebox is a modem\router so it would be connected to a micro filter with a Rj11 cable from livebox to filter then filter to phone socket. On the other end phone Rj11 cable from phone to phone socket on micro filter to keep phone chatter from bleeding over broadband connection.

Any cordless phones or microwaves or other wireless equipment nearby that may interfere with the signal from the livebox?


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Yes there is a cordless phone near the router but this has always been there and never caused problems in the past


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Fred when i say BT phone socket this is what is on the wall which the filter from the router connects to, i think i a explaining it right if not i am sure i will be corrected


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Hi chris i know you don't want to uninstall norton but uninstalling it temporarily and then testing the connection if it works then you know it is norton and upon re-installation ensure the livebox is allowed or in trusted connections.

Another thing you can try is a system restore to a date before the issue started.

Yes contact orange to let them test the line i had a problem with the line when i joined orange and BT had to fix it because it was on their end.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Just a quick update the internet has calmed down without me having to do anything, but the one other problem i am having is with the connection on my xbox as a friend i was previously able to connect with i am now unable to even though my NAT is open, his wasn't at the time and wasn't when i reverted back to the old router i couldn't connect and now he has his NAT open i still can't connect any advice or should i change this into the games section.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I would re-configure your network settings on the xbox since you have changed router.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok, i will try that (p.s sorry for late reply been busy at college)


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

No problem.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I re-configured the settings and there was no look, i have also reset the router to factory settings this has also not fixed the problem. Also I have rang orange and there advice was to change the channel which i have already done and if it disconnected again they would test the line (so they were no help at all)


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Phone orange back and insist on a line test you are the customer.

Is the xbox in the DMZ, seem to remember livebox having a DMZ but i don't use Livebox i use third party routers.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok, I seem to have a new problem (I will go back to xbox later). This morning when i tried to go on firefox i could not get on any page even though my laptop was connected to the router and stated it had internet access. I restarted the computer but nothing happened, i then went on my xbox to see if i could connect to live and it could connect to the router but not the internet, i then decided to boot up the old computer which is wired and not wireless unlike the others but there was no difference. I then rebooted the router (waiting 30secs then turning it back on) and this resolved the problem, but tonight the internet is doing the same thing more frequently but switching between saying it is and isn't connected to the internet. As a test before i ring orange tomorrow morning I have moved the router to the main socket and tomorrow i will ring orange and ask them to test the line but fir now any advice???


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Hi chris keep the livebox connected to the main(master) socket as orange will test this socket and not the extension so the box needs to be attached and is better to have box on master socket rather extensions as can be probmatic sometimes.

See if connectivity has stabilised.

Another thing in the livebox probably in wan settings there will be something called the mtu make sure this is et to 1492.

On your computer and xbox you need to change the mtu setting to 1492.

On your computer open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choose runas administrator.

Please type: *netsh interface ipv4 show subinterfaces

*This will show the mtu setting on the "*Local Area Connection*" and the "*Wireless Network Connection*" on the left hand side of the page Ignore the Loopback connection. If mtu is set on both interfaces to 1500 you need to change them to 1492.

To do this type:

*netsh interface ipv4 set subinterface "Local Area Connection" mtu=1492*
* store=persistent*

Then:

*netsh interface ipv4 set subinterface "Wireless Network Connection" mtu=1492 store=persistent

*Restart PC.

On the xbox under network settings should be an option to change mtu to 1492.

Re-boot xbox.

Check internet connectivity for improvement and update us please.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I am unable to access mtu on my livebox, also there is no option for mtu on the xbox


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Hi chris yes the livebox mtu can't be chnaged just checked it defaults to 1492.

The xbox doesn't appear you can change the mtu as long as router is set to a mtu of 1492 which the livebox is, try forwarding these ports(if you havent already done so on the livebox.


Port 88 (UDP)
Port 3074 (UDP and TCP)
Port 53 (UDP and TCP)
Port 80 (TCP)
 Set the mtu to 1492 on the computer as i outlined in my last post and see if connectivity improves.

Pleaselet us know how it went with orange.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Yes i have changed all of the ports but where do I check the mtu on the livebox because i can't find it, also when I ring orange to test the line do you know if it goes off (which im guessing it will) how long will it be off?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I checked today on my old inventel livebox you can't change it so apologies for that as i have not used it for years but according to orange and everything i've read it defaults to 1492.

I had mine tested just after i joined orange think it was about two days they came back and found a fault which BT fixed as it was with their equipment.

Don't forget to change the computers mtu to 1492 as well.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok, i rang orange yesterday and the said that they tested the line but as it was about 5 seconds i doubt they did. They then suggested i change the filter for the router which i then did and have had no disconnects so far but its only been 24 hours but the internet has recently just turned slow a testing of 0.68 download which is usually between 3.5 and 4.5 so you can see that it is slow, do you think i should ring orange again then


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Do you have the up to 16meg package?

You could have had a dodgy filter so good now no disconnects.

That download speed seems slow i would take that up with orange. Even at peak times i wouldn't expect it to drop that low.

Change the computers mtu to 1492.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I have the up to 20meg package and yes i have already changed the computer mtu and now to follow in my post fashion with something negative, my internet browser seems to be getting very slow to react but its not loading of pages thats fine when i have a good connection its the general browser is slow any suggestions?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

A few things you may wish to try.

1. Download ccleaner from this link: CCleaner - Download use it to help speed things up but do not use the registry cleaner as it can do more harm than good.

See if internet explorer improves.

2. Reset Internet explorer to with no add-ons some add-ons can interfere. If an improvement is acheived then enabling add-ons one by one testing browsing after each re-enable can track the culprit.

To reset IE go to start>programs>accessories>system tools>internet explorer (no add-ons) and click to execute.

Ensure you have the latest version of IE.

3. Update your virus scanner and run an indepth scan for viruses.

Have you contacted orange again about your speed drop?

Please keep us posted.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok, i use firefox but im guessing it's just the same also I have rang orange as it dropped out again yesterday and their advice in the end was just to reset the router and yes i mentioned the speed drop but nothing really happened all they said is if there are anymore problems they will report a complaint to orange (dunno what good that will do) and they say when they test the line it is fine. The problem is which their not understanding is when i ring the internet is back up as it is only of for a maximum of two minutes so i have a feeling this will end up with a complaint to orange


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Try changing the the RJ45 cable between micro filter and the livebox for a known goof one to eliminate a cabling issue.

Go to start>control panel>internet options>connections tab>Lan settings put a checkmark in atuomatically detect settings and remove checkmark in Use this proxy server if set.

Can you post another xirrus report click on show networks and post in your next reply.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok before i read your reply i decided to change back to the netgear as this morning when i woke up the internet was not working and when i checked it said ppp server down i decided to leave it for a few hours but nothing changed. As i have changed to the netgear the cable has been changed and the settings in control panel were already applied. When i found the internet was for the moment working i decided to check the netgear settings, i found in the logs that when disconnecting it was saying LCP down here is part of the Log
00:01:23 - LCP is allowed to come up.
00:01:23 - LCP down.
00:01:26 - [Internet disconnected]
00:01:27 - LCP down.
00:01:30 - [Internet disconnected]
00:01:31 - Initialize LCP.
00:01:31 - LCP is allowed to come up
When i researched LCP i found a lot of people with the samer problem and many said i was a line problem so any idea's. Also here's the xirrus report


----------



## JimFlagg (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

It's probably been said and looked at but in my experience these are the things that cause intermittent connections.

- A Computer with a Virus 
- Poor WiFi:
WiFi on the same channel as someone else.
WiFi going through Concrete or metal.
WiFi with cordless phones.
(Just take the WiFi out and use a cord to see if the problem is other)
- Bad or unconfigured router.
- Poor signal to the Modem.
- Poor transmit from the modem causing it to over heat.
- Temperature or Rain causing problems with wires out side of the house.
- Being too close to TV/Radio transmitter towers.

Some of these you have control over some you don't. It looks like you ave eliminated most of the above and you are down to:

- Poor signal to the Modem.
- Poor transmit from the modem causing it to over heat.
- Temperature or Rain causing problems with wires out side of the house.
- Being too close to TV/Radio transmitter towers.

Things that can cause poor signal to a DSL modem are:
- Other phone devices (cordless phones, fax machines, telezappers and so on) putting signal on the phone line that interferes with the DSL.
- Bad DSL filters.

The best way to eliminate this is to go around and remove all phones and devices in the house. Remove any splitters or filters from the Modem and hook direct to the wall. Try relocating the modem to another phone jack to see if it is a bad jack.

If this does not work then it is time to call your ISP because the problem is probably out side. It is your ISPs responasablility to maintane the wires up to your house. Any think in side is your responsability which the will fix at a charge depending on the ISP.

Good Luck.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I have rung my isp orange 5 times, twice today. It seems to be a problem with the login and pass even though they are correct it seems as if it it is being kicked off the server


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I have been having a look round on the internet and it seems i am not the only person with this problem and all people say is orange do nothing, also there are several forums on the internet reporting that orange users can't connect to each other on xbl and that all orange say is they don't do gaming support. The main thing people seem to be doing is leaving orange as they can't get the problem sorted, so that may be what i do because i will end up paying more for support calls than for the internet itself.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I'm on orange chris i do not have those issues at all but that doesn't mean others including yourselve does not.

Although they don't give support specifically for gaming they *have *to give support for networking issues and internet connectivity for their equipment you may need to remind them about that if you get no joy with the operator ask to be put thru to their line manager.

As for this end did you do a virus scan as i asked from post 42 and did it come up clean or eradicate anything it found please do not post logs we do not need them.

Open a cmd promt by right clicking and using the runas administrator option and reset the TCPIP stack and winsock entries.

Type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*(press enter)

Type *netsh winsock reset catalog*(press enter)

Restaert PC.

Does internet connectivity improve if not we need to uninstall norton internet security to eliminate that from the equation.

I understand that you do not want to but it must be eliminated to see if the issue continues and adds weight to possible isp issue. 

Download the norton removal tool from Download and run the Norton Removal Tool to uninstall your Norton product and run it a restart of pc required. After testing re-installation should be done.

See if connectivity improves and please update us.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Agree 100% - remove NIS/ N360 w/ Norton Removal Tool (NRT).

Download NRT & save to Documents - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

RIGHT-click on NRT, select "Run as Administrator"

Reboot upon completion.

If you want to reinstall NIS/ N360 - it takes < 15 minutes.

Do you have all Windows Updates installed including Windows 7 SP1?

Windows Updates - www.update.microsoft.com

SP1 - http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=5842

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I have a problem downloading this norton removal, it constantly say 'server not found' and when the download finally comes up i have a download speed of 1kb yes no typo's 1kb. The internet isn't disconnecting as much now but this is really annoying is there anything i can do to quicken it up?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Boot into Safemode w/ Networking - try the 898k NRT download there.

Tap F8 key repeatedly during boot-up.

ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok, i have started in safe mode with networking and things seem a bit faster. However when i try to download the tool it is just stuck on starting but as it happens i have a program on my memory stick norton remove and reinstall would that do the job


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

No other system available to download the NRT...?


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

After having to pause download disconnect from network then reconnect several times i finally have removed norton, but now i have two problems. Number 1 the internet is still just as slow so this makes me think it is some sort of capping issue any suggestions as my isp are meant to be ringing me back tomorrow to see if a technician needs to be sent. The second problem is as the connection is so slow i can't re-download norton and so apart from a few free stuff i am basically defenseless.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Hi chris turn on the windows 7 firewall if you haven't done so already that is ok and decent.

Download MSE anti virus from this link:Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Microsoft Security Essentials

Download MlawarEbytes free from this link:Malwarebytes.org
Decline free trial.

These will give some protection.

I know we are repetitive but follow this guide below to do a reset on the livebox and how to setup again follow all the intructions.
Livebox - factory reset | help & support | Orange UK


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok i have the firewalls, but i have already factory reset both the netgear and the livebox and there is no difference, any more idea's?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I know we tend to repeat ourselves that is the official guide for livebox setup pleas try it it can't harm.

When you re-installed windows did you install all the drivers for your hardware?

When you tried updating the wireless card drivers did you use device manager or did you go to your computer manufacturer's website?


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok i will try after Saturday orange are doing stuff, also when i reinstalled windows i am pretty sure all the driver i need are there and can remember updating a wireless driver from intel but cannot remember when is there any way to check if i need any drivers


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I will use the intel update utility to check for updates, if there are updates should i download and apply them


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

One of your earlier posts shows you have Intel 5100 wifi, driver = v13.5.0.6

Check Device Manager to make sure that is the version of the currently installed driver - 
START | type *devmgmt.msc* | expand "Network Adapters" tree | Intel 5100

v13.5.0.6 is the newest version; I have Intel 5100 wifi on this system.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...7, 64-bit*&DownloadType=Software Applications

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Yes it is the most recent driver, also uninstalling norton did do one thing it allowed me to connect back to my friend on xbox and after reinstalling norton is still seems fine but the connect is still unstable


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Uninstall Norton.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

In device manager if there are any drivers with ! marks or ? marks update them please check.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok as the connection was unstable yesterday i reset the router with norton installed and it seems like the problem was old norton there must have been a problem as i am now back to full download speed, being able downlaod multiple things at once and fast browsing speed constintly with no problems for a long period of time. Also all of my drivers are fine it seems as if hopefully thwe problem is solved i will send back updates over the coming days but all i can say is thanks for the help and your better than orange tech support who didn't mention anti virus once.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Hi chris norton has been known to interfere stopped using it many years ago for those reasons.

Hopefully in a couple of days the news will be good and a big smile back on your face.

You are welocme.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Well my internet is still perfroming well with a good connection speed


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Thats great news chris give it a couple of more days and if it is still stable and you are satisfied everything is working ok let us know and we will mark this thread as solved.

As for norton it is up to you whether you re-install it or not but you know the problems that can be associated with it.
If you are looking for a good paid soltution Eset Smart Security 4 is what i use it is light on system resources and efficient and nod32 anti-virus included is rated highly in independent AV comparative websites.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I agree -- ESET. The lightest footprint of any security app.

I am an ESET beta tester, but I am not recommending ESET solely for that reason. If I don't believe in a product, I would never suggest another use it.

ESET 30 day Trial


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

Well the internet is still screwed up i have removed norton on all connected computers but there is no difference and i have been told by orange to use speedtester.bt.com so the results will go to them but out of five apparently only one result has reached them and that was when the connection was strong. So at the moment i have no idea what the problem is


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Internet random disconnect?*

All computers affected?
Have you done a firmware update of your router then followed by a reset to the factory default? Do not restore the current setting, reconfigure everything from scratch might be best.


NuFc Chris said:


> Well the internet is still screwed up i have removed norton on all connected computers but there is no difference and i have been told by orange to use speedtester.bt.com so the results will go to them but out of five apparently only one result has reached them and that was when the connection was strong. So at the moment i have no idea what the problem is


If it's only one computer is affected, test your speedtest in Safe Mode with Networking see if it's better than Normal Mode.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Try a winsock reset. Open a command prompt on one of the computers and type *netsh winsock reset*. Hit enter then reboot.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

No it's all wireless devices connected to the router, I have recently completed a factory reset and there are no firmware updates for the router. I have also completed the netsh winsock reset and I will see if there are any changes


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok I now have another problem this time with xbox live it has just kicked me out and when i test connection it says insufficient MTU and it requires at least 1364 but my router is creating 1492 so I have no clue what the problem is I feel now that it must be a problem with the line any suggestions


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Perhaps try a new router. RMA it if it didn't resolve your issue.


> No it's all wireless devices connected to the router,


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Update with again new problem i am now completley unable to connect wirelessly to the netgear, 2xg I may be changing back to the netgear tonigh as orange are once again ringing back tonight so i will see what they have to say


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Have you taken the wifi laptop to a hotspot to see how it performs there?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

1. Ask orange if they have a firmware update or a new livebox.

2. It might be worthwhile contacting the BT or whoever you are using for a phone company explain that you are in contect with orange because of a problem with your internet they may be able to do some line quality tests.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

No I have not taken the laptop to a hotspot, also I was disconnected from my xbox today and so went to investigate the logs upon doing so i found:
Upnp set event: redirecting port from 53293 to 192.168.0.6:53293 protocol UDP for: Teredo
I am unsure what this is anyone know


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

This teredo thing is starting to come up alot more often now, advice?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Toredo is related to IPv6.

I suggest that you follow the advice given by TheCyberMan - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/internet-random-disconnect-594700-4.html#post3452935


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Try disabling UPNP in your router. You could try temporarily disabling IPV6 on your network card's properties too. Right click on your network card, go to Properties, uncheck the box for IPV6


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I believe orange is experimenting with ipv6 at the moment and is not supported in the general use so disabling ipv6 as JC and Fred have advised is the best option.

Have followed the advice in post 78?


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok I have been trying to contact orange for the last couple of days as I am eventually dealing with someone at orange who can understand me and when they have been ringing i have been out and when i ring they are not there but hopefully she should be ringing tonight so I will ask about the new router. I know there i a newer smaller one than mine as my friend has one so maybe i will get that. I am yet to ring bt i am going to wait until after I have done everything I can by orange. I will try and disable IPv6 and see what that does.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I have had a look but can't find how to disable IPv6 any advice


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*



NuFc Chris said:


> I have had a look but can't find how to disable IPv6 any advice


Where are you having a problem?


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I managed to change the ipv6 but it made no difference, i think one of the problems may be the wireless on my computer do you think i should reinstall my wireless driver even though it says it is fine, also are there any other things i should get norton to allow to make sure it is not that apart from firefox as i already have that on allow or should i check something else?


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I have just checked for updates and found one for my wireless driver, is it possible that a faulty driver could have caused me all that trouble as it seems fine for now


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Keep an eye out and see if you can get a stable connection for at least 2 days. It is possible that the new driver helped.


NuFc Chris said:


> I have just checked for updates and found one for my wireless driver, is it possible that a faulty driver could have caused me all that trouble as it seems fine for now


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Nope it lasted 10min, do I have to restart computer for it to take full effect?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

*Post# 77* - have you tried that?


NuFc Chris said:


> Nope it lasted 10min, do I have to restart computer for it to take full effect?


A new Wi-Fi adapter, if this hasn't happened yet?


----------



## timmy.norris (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Maybe it's something to do with your service provider. I suggest you tell them about your problem.


----------



## JimFlagg (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I have read through a bunch of the posts and it seems the problem is between your modem and the ISP. It looks like you called them a number of times and they said it was on your end. It does not appear to be that way. If it was me I would consider changing ISPs or call them up and get a supervisor on the phone. If you kept track of the case numbers you could refer them to the cases. you could also copy the notes from this post so that you can show them you have done every thing possible on your end.

In the end, I think you are going to have to have them role a tech out to your house. It sucks because it cost money to have them role a tech but if they find that the problem is not in your house, most ISPs that I have worked for (COX,AT&T and Cacble America) would not charge for the tech call because they are resposable for any problems out side of your house. I would verify with the supervisor on the phone that they have the same policy before you assume this.

Also, I would record your calls so that if they try to charge you for some thing then you have proof. Some things you could do to make sure it is not any problem in your house is to disconnect all phone devices (fax, phones, callerid blockers or any thing that plugs into a phone jack). Then connect your DSL modem direct to the wall with no splitters or filters. Hook your computer direct to the modem with no routers, switches or hubs. If you are still getting intermitent drop out then you can tell the tech that it is no phone causing the problem or splitter or any thing they can blame the problem.

Good luck.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Well i think the wireless on my laptop is fine as i tested in a hotspot worked like a charm, i then tested my new wireless computer and that has the same problem work for about 10min then it will cut out but when i use wired it is fine so i think that this problem is as Jim said is between the isp and modem, if the problem is not sorted soon i will leave orange without hesitation as this has gone too far


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I think that this is an excellent idea. :grin:


> if the problem is not sorted soon i will leave orange without hesitation as this has gone too far


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*



NuFc Chris said:


> i then tested my new wireless computer and that has the same problem work for about 10min then it will cut out *but when i use wired it is fine* so i think that this problem is as Jim said is between the isp and modem, if the problem is not sorted soon i will leave orange without hesitation as this has gone too far


If you can connect using an ethernet cable and not experience any problems, the problem is not with your ISP, it's a wireless issue.. Why don't you repeat your tests as a confirmation.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

It is a strange problem, i mainly get problems with the wireless but i still get the LCP down occasionally as i said before and that affects everything


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Hi chris from what i have read LCP it checks the phoneline for problems or faults when there are no faults it is up and allows connection and when it finds a fault or problem it goes down and no connection is allowed.

What i would do now chris is get in touch with BT or Virgin whoever is your phone provider get them to check the line and at the exchange for faults as you are getting intemittent delivery of connection and will be probably be a harder fault to find.

Tell them that you are getting LCP down in your router logs indicating a possible fault.


----------



## timmy.norris (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*



NuFc Chris said:


> Well i think the wireless on my laptop is fine as i tested in a hotspot worked like a charm, i then tested my new wireless computer and that has the same problem work for about 10min then it will cut out but when i use wired it is fine so i think that this problem is as Jim said is between the isp and modem, if the problem is not sorted soon i will leave orange without hesitation as this has gone too far





2xg said:


> I think that this is an excellent idea. :grin:


I second the motion and I you do hope you resolve the problem. :grin:


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok, so after a phone call later with orange they said they would send a bt technician but he found nothing wrong and all he did was change a box which he said would just speed up the connection by 0.5mbs, so after orange rang again they said they would send me a new router. In the mean time I decided to see if the router was the problem by putting the livebox back on (even though the problem started with the livebox) this sorted the speed problems and it had not disconnected for 2 days. When the new router came it looked the same but it seems the have a space in the side for something like a chip so I thought i better put it in as it was updated, the connection is really fast and has great download speed but when I got in from college my laptop said i had internet connection but when trying to connect to my homepage it came up server not found and when I went into inventel it said synchronising to server it then connected. So did i just catch my router disconnecting or does it just disconnect when there are no connections to it (im guessing that's not the reason), and by the way if you made it this far thanks. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Hi chris i would monitor over the next few days and see if there are any disconnections.

Download the latest versions of your browsers and uninstall the older versions then install new versions. Of course all add-ons will have to be re-downloaded as well after installation.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

It seems to be just disconnecting when nothing is connected but the connection remains very good unlike with the netgear, I will download the latest versions and see if there is any difference


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok i changed all of the browsers but before i did it the connection seemed to stop disconnecting , this has continued. The problem is now after about two days the connection drops from 5mb to under 2mb and when downloading its gone from 500-600kb to between 50-60kb the only thing that sorts this is me rebooting the router, the strange thing is at night the connection picks up a lot this makes me think peek times but it shouldn't be fine for 2 day then bad should it?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

At peak times download speed will suffer but off peak then should be faster if you are not happy you should contact ornage again and let them know you are not happy with their service and are thinking of changing to another provider as others have advised.

Things that may affect download speeds are:

Online gaming

P2P applications(especially upload)

VOIP

Streaming using high bit rates

These and others can use up bandwidth and affect download speeds.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Keep ResMon up - Network Tab. Check activity when speed slows - 
START | type *resmon*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

I have noticed one thing recently when completing speed tests the test has produced a high result but i am still getting slow loading speeds e.g youtube any advice


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Follow this advice when speed slows it should point you the right direction to investigate what is using your bandwidth up.



jcgriff2 said:


> Keep ResMon up - Network Tab. Check activity when speed slows -
> START | type *resmon*
> 
> Regards. . .
> ...


A couple of other tools that may help with monitoring:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...dwidth-Tools/Simple-Internet-Meter-Lite.shtml

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tp://www.paessler.com/network_monitoring_tool

Also a throughput test monitor to that will help monitor the performance of your network.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...k-Tools/Network-Testing/Throughput-Test.shtml


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Ok i have been using resmon when connection is slow and everything seems normal, could this be a hardware issue as the laptop is quite old now might i need to replace the wireless card? Something else worth mentioning is that the wireless light on my laptop seems to often flash but i just thought it meant it was loading any thoughts?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Hardware failure always a possibility.

I'd like to obtain info on your wifi, please. Make sure wifi is on, then run this app - 

http://sysnative.com/0x8/netsh_lan_wlan_11-2011__jcgriff2_.exe

A Notepad will open with the results.

The file is located in Documents folder and is named *Wifi_Network_Info.txt*

Attach it to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Norton keeps removing it even when i disable firewalls advice?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

It may be the antivirus that's removing it chris add an exception to the anitvirus for the setup.exe file of the program and once installed add an exception for the programs .exe file.

Check your norton documentation on how to do this.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

got it


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Thank you for the file.

I see your Intel 5100 wifi driver is the most recent - 14.2.0.10; August 2011. I also have Intel 5100 and 14.2.0.10 on this system.

Apologies if this has been asked/ tried, but do the same issues occur if you are connected via your Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet?

Have you tried removing Norton to see if it is causing problems?

I don't mean disable; rather full removal - with Norton Removal Tool - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Have you tested in Safemode w/ Networking?


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Yes i have tried both of these neither makes any difference. What i dont understand is i could have a 4mb connection or 2mb and the video loading speed will be the same. Another thing is the connection is a lot faster at night not as fast as it used to be but still


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

The download speed may be restricted by the site you're downloading from.

A zip file is attached. It contains 2 WMV video files I created.

1. wifi_non-MS.wmv - wifi activity - file download from one of my sites. Note the download speed - constant at just under 60 K/bps 

2. wifi_MS.wmv - wifi activity - file download from Microsoft TechNet. Speed varies greatly. 
- from 17-30 seconds, activity ~42 bps
- at 30 secs, it surges to 363 K/bps

The test was done on Verizon DSL.

The reporting source = PERFMON
START | type *perfmon*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Thought I would just give a update haven't given one in a while, so internet has picked up a lot so it's great at the minute thanks for all of the help. Hopefully this should be my last post but if it drops again I will be sure to message back. So once again thanks for the help.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet random disconnect?*

Hi chris thanks for posting an update on your situation , it is great news to hear and you are welcome.

I'll mark this thread as solved for now, if the same issues start appearing you can pm me and i'll mark the thread unresolved,.


----------

